# Streamer Rod - Advice



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello,

I'm breaking some new ground here since I normally fish slow action cane rods for trout. I'm looking to buy a rod that would perform double duty to throw heavy streamers for trout as well as poppers and streamers for largemouth and smallmouth bass. I say that I'm breaking new ground because I assume that the recommendation will be a fast action graphite rod. 

I'm thinking a 6-7 weight, fast action rod, probably around 9 ft. My price range is $200 - $400 and I don't want a 2 piece. I would prefer a 4 piece because I do a fair amount of hiking. If I have to buy new, I will, but I don't mind buying used if anyone is looking to sell.

Thanks in advance for any advice that is offered!

Ray


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I was in the same situation last spring. I picked up a 6 wt 9' TFO Signature Series. Works great and was in my budget. I got a reel with two spools so I could put a sink-tip on one and a floating on the other. I can toss size 2 streamers with a Teeny 200 all day long with that rod. It has become my go-to rod until the first hint of any kind of hatch that can justify cane and dries.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Ray if you can make it get over to the MFFC this weekend. The TFO dealer is always there along with a bunch of other rod dealers and you can try them out on the casting pool.......


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

TFO TiCR in 6wt is a sweet rod. 4pc, fast action, quality components for the money, around $200.

I have the 6wt and 8wt (8wt is a TiCRX, saltwater) funny that I liked the 8wt in the TiCRX, but the 6wt in the TiCR, both are great rods for the money.


----------



## dryhackle (Dec 17, 2003)

You already fish bamboo? Some of the best streamer rods are parabolic tapers that flex all the way to the grip. They are slower in action but are real power houses. I fish a para 15 taper by Paul Young and it'll throw just about anything. I fish big streamers and when I say big I mean 2 to 6, heavy weighted deer hair sculpins with coneheads. Fast action rods ( cane or plastic ) make great dry fly and nymph rods. If you plan on going with graphite I would think 6 or7 weight, 9 ft. mid-flex would do the trick.


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

Cabela's has a limited run of the XP line available. I know of no finer streamer rod than the 690.


----------



## mcmidc (Nov 27, 2007)

Dryhackle is right, the para-15 can be a cannon with big streamers and if you like bamboo might be just what you are looking for, and you won't be disapointed. But if you don't want to fork that kind of money for a rod you may not fish that much?? then I would recommend a sage launch 9' 6wt, and slightly overline it with a SA GPX WF6 or Rio Grande WF6. Very nice rod for around 200ish.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

TFO teeny series for me love it for throwin streamers and i also like it for steelhead!


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Temple fork ticrx-LT 9' 6# best streamer rod you could throw for the money. rio clouser line and a good toungston leader you can rule the great lakes as far as I am concerned. that rod can throw hardcoreweight I love mine.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I just got a TFO 6 wt in the fall for steel, streamer fishing and it is awesome...I like a rod with a small fighting butt and this did the trick, I can switch from pulling streamers to hitting a hatch with just a spool change...nice rod, nice price..Scott


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Gents,

Thanks for all the advice. I've made a decision and now its just a matter of waiting for the mail to come.

Ray


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

I have a serious streamer setup for sale. PM sent...


----------

